# Spinning Top Q-tip Shot



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Shot this live on Periscope (@ericausome). I made a solid aluminum spinning top with a hole in the shaft for a match to be placed in it for Greywolf, he'll probably be able to light the damn thing. I, on the other hand, am happy I managed to hit this wooden q-tip at 16 ft with a 5/16 WHILE the top was spinning. The shot is at 1:40 ish, otherwise, its just me missing and cursing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!

Tops and slingshots: my two favourite items of my youth!! ...Then again: my two favourite items EVER!!!!

Great shot!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go!!! Your joy at success was wonderful. Just keep shooting, my friend.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats one he!! of a long spin. and now for phase two-

match light then put out flame . . . before it stops spinning


----------

